# Wtb: R34 GTR exhaust used or new!



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi folks i want to buy some exhaust for my love. Best option will be titanium one. I want something for good price. I prefer used in good condition from Europe. Please if you have some let me know here or PM. Thanks


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a ltd edition hks titanium. Brand new in a box.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

GTRNICK said:


> I have a ltd edition hks titanium. Brand new in a box.


Price?


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Have this one for sale, not sure how I could send this out though in case interested, it's one piece. 









Nissan skyline trust titanium discontinued exhaust system for bnr34 / €690


80mm discontinued rare TRUST TITANIUM exhaust system. Super light and excellent sound.Silencer included in the price as well. Will only fit GT-R34. Condition as per photos. Anyone willing to buy...




m.bazaraki.com


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Have this one for sale, not sure how I could send this out though in case interested, it's one piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello it looks good do you have video of sound?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Davkotavko said:


> Hello it looks good do you have video of sound?


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Still wtb


----------

